# Other Languages > jQuery >  Query: Confirmation msg with Yes/No button using Telerik RadGridView Control

## rjoon

I am using a Telerik RadGrid Control. I need to show a confirmation message on click of delete button link using jquery. However I am able to do it successfully but it is coming with Ok/Cancel button whereas I need to display Yes/No button.

Please provide any help if anyone have faced same situation or have some solution about this.

----------

